# Simethicone/ Gas-X?



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone have any luck with it for IBS-related gas pain? I'm intrigued by the fact that it's not absorbed into the bloodstream and has no real side effects.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup.. works for me. I use gel tabs.. store brand.


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

How much do you take? It says not to exceed 500 mg but every website I've found says that you can't really overdose.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There doesn't seem to be much risk of toxicity with it.One thing to remember is only works on gas it is next to. So I usually think try it with each meal for about 3-4 days to see if it does anything for you. If it is in your stomach and the gas is in your descending colon there isn't much it will be able to do.


----------

